# MAY 25TH SEATTLE,WA SEWARD PARK



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Thank You to PIGG for having this event we appreciate it, this has been the most street action Seattle sees all year. Cruising and free BBQ, its a great family event and I hope to see more out of towners come out. 


POST PICS FROM LAST YEAR


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

[/size][/color][/b]


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I bet Rollerz and Lowcos will be there again this year. :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

THANKS NICK FOR STARTING A TOPIC :biggrin: IF ANYONE NEEDS INFO CONTACT PIGG AT "THE ONE STOP WHEEL SHOP" 206-679-7444 THIS WILL BE A FUN FAMILY EVENT WITH FREE FOOD WE DO ASK FOR A $5 DONATION ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME REMEMBER WE ARE DOING THIS FOR THE RIDERS AND THE COMMUNITY SO LETS KEEP IT DRAMA FREE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 6 2009, 08:13 AM~13495552
> *THANKS NICK FOR STARTING A TOPIC  :biggrin: IF ANYONE NEEDS INFO CONTACT PIGG AT "THE ONE STOP WHEEL SHOP" 206-679-7444 THIS WILL BE A FUN FAMILY EVENT WITH FREE FOOD WE DO ASK FOR A $5 DONATION ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME REMEMBER WE ARE DOING THIS FOR THE RIDERS AND THE COMMUNITY SO LETS KEEP IT DRAMA FREE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## ehnihl (Mar 31, 2009)

I hope I can come...lol


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Out of towners believe me this is a must be at event, it gets super crackin like down town spokane, its just in the day and at a park :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

WE WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

ROLLERZ WILL B THERE


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

AY NICK NICE PICS BRO


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

good times wey :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS 1 THIS YEAR FO SHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

NICE PICS NICK
GOOD LOOKING OUT!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

get there early cause the parking goes quick, last time it was packed by like 10am


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 6 2009, 10:12 PM~13502853
> *get there early cause the parking goes quick, last time it was packed by like 10am
> *


THATS WHAT IVE HEARD ITS A HUGE EVENT
I WISH I WOULD HAVE WENT TO THIS SOONER!!!
GONNA BE GREAT


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 6 2009, 10:12 PM~13502853
> *get there early cause the parking goes quick, last time it was packed by like 10am
> *


PEOPLE START SHOWING UP ABOUT 7AM NORMALLY AND THE PARKING IS FIRST COME FIRST SERVE  
THERE IS ALSO A PRE-PARTY AND CONCERT IN THE WORKS FOR SUNDAY MAY 24 
:biggrin: I WILL POST THE DETAILS LATER THIS WEEK AND IF YOU NEED FLYERS HIT ME UP


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 6 2009, 10:41 PM~13503201
> *PEOPLE START SHOWING UP ABOUT 7AM NORMALLY AND THE PARKING IS FIRST COME FIRST SERVE
> THERE IS ALSO A PRE-PARTY AND CONCERT IN THE WORKS FOR SUNDAY MAY 24
> :biggrin: I WILL POST THE DETAILS LATER THIS WEEK AND IF YOU NEED FLYERS HIT ME UP
> *


WHATS UPPERS OG
WHATS CRACKING IN THE 206
I NEED 1 FLYER PLEASE


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

ttt by far the best event of the year


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill see if i can make it


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

yah this is the show to be at as well.
me and pigs are trying to make a spot were it's crackin every weekend at the shop and the lake. i posted up a topic


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 6 2009, 10:15 AM~13496274
> *Out of towners believe me this is a must be at event, it gets super crackin  like down town spokane, its just in the day and at a park :0
> *


X100 and get their early or you wont get a spot :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SOUNDS LIKE ANOTHER MUST ATTEND EVENT


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 7 2009, 11:20 AM~13506978
> *SOUNDS LIKE ANOTHER MUST ATTEND EVENT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 7 2009, 11:20 AM~13506978
> *SOUNDS LIKE ANOTHER MUST ATTEND EVENT
> *


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

NW WHATS UP!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Apr 8 2009, 08:39 AM~13517040
> * NW WHATS UP!
> *


whats up dog, any new videos out? i need something to watch out here


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

NAW BEEN, LAZY BUT I'LL MAKE ONE OF THE TOWN JUST FOR YOU HOMIE.

PS I'M ON IT THIS YEAR THO


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 8 2009, 07:40 PM~13522796
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Apr 8 2009, 09:52 AM~13517760
> *NAW BEEN, LAZY BUT I'LL MAKE ONE OF THE TOWN JUST FOR YOU HOMIE.
> 
> PS I'M ON IT THIS YEAR THO
> *


 :thumbsup: let me know when its done


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 6 2009, 10:41 PM~13503201
> *PEOPLE START SHOWING UP ABOUT 7AM NORMALLY AND THE PARKING IS FIRST COME FIRST SERVE
> THERE IS ALSO A PRE-PARTY AND CONCERT IN THE WORKS FOR SUNDAY MAY 24
> :biggrin: I WILL POST THE DETAILS LATER THIS WEEK AND IF YOU NEEDPOST ONE UP  </span>*


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Apr 8 2009, 10:52 AM~13517760
> *NAW BEEN, LAZY BUT I'LL MAKE ONE OF THE TOWN JUST FOR YOU HOMIE.
> 
> PS I'M ON IT THIS YEAR THO
> *



AY I NEED ONE FROM OUR TRIP 2 YAK I LET RAY BARROW IT N I NEVER SAW IT AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

yup yup :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 9 2009, 12:17 AM~13525267
> *
> AY I NEED ONE FROM OUR TRIP 2 YAK I LET RAY BARROW IT N I NEVER SAW IT AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

[/quote]








:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
Locos c.c. at the show last year :cheesy:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 8 2009, 09:17 PM~13525267
> *
> AY I NEED ONE FROM OUR TRIP 2 YAK I LET RAY BARROW IT N I NEVER SAW IT AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


i seen it at rays,,last weekend,..lol


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

grape - waddup my friend.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

WHAT UP ROB


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Apr 10 2009, 08:53 PM~13543334
> *i seen it at rays,,last weekend,..lol
> *


whats uppers ROB " GRAPEVINE"


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

TO THE TOPPERS


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: TTT WHATS UP


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

TTT FOR A FUN EVENT


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 17 2009, 12:26 AM~13603113
> *
> *


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: BUMP


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 18 2009, 05:54 PM~13617095
> * TTT
> *


whats uppers jr.


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

un out bright im be chilling at the lake or alki hitting the shit!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> un out bright im be chilling at the lake or alki hitting the shit!
> [/quote
> 
> might be headin out tooo....


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

Get your ass out and hit thoss streats! For the northwest poe poe can eat a dick! we all clean as the water here!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Apr 19 2009, 09:12 AM~13621000
> *Get your ass out and hit thoss streats! For the northwest poe poe can eat a dick! we all clean as the water here!
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Apr 19 2009, 09:12 AM~13621000
> *Get your ass out and hit thoss streats! For the northwest poe poe can eat a dick! we all clean as the water here!
> *


do u really trust how clean that water is? :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

better than LA


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 5 2009, 11:09 PM~13493763
> *Thank You to PIGG for having this event we appreciate it, this has been the most street action Seattle sees all year. Cruising and free BBQ, its a great family event and I hope to see more out of towners come out.
> POST PICS FROM LAST YEAR
> *


PURO LOCOS WILL BE THERE!! :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Apr 21 2009, 09:23 AM~13641582
> *PURO LOCOS WILL BE THERE!! :biggrin:
> *


Now thats whats up!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

bump for a good event


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

NO FLYER YET


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

bump


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 21 2009, 12:23 PM~13643393
> *NO FLYER YET
> *


  THERE DONE,I'LL POST ONE THIS WEEK


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Apr 21 2009, 08:23 AM~13641582
> *PURO LOCOS WILL BE THERE!! :biggrin:
> *


thats cool homie, you guys will really enjoy this event, trust me :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Apr 21 2009, 09:23 AM~13641582
> *PURO LOCOS WILL BE THERE!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ISN'T MAY 25TH A MONDAY????
I'M JUST SAYING


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 22 2009, 10:40 AM~13655129
> *ISN'T MAY 25TH A MONDAY????
> I'M JUST SAYING
> *


yep itis, memorial day


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

oh yeah!!!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 22 2009, 06:52 PM~13660226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

lookin good- spell check homie!!!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 22 2009, 09:16 PM~13662135
> *lookin good- spell check homie!!!
> *


I SEE THAT NOW DOGG


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Damn Family Ties dont get no love on the flyer I see


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 22 2009, 09:23 PM~13662224
> *:biggrin:
> I SEE THAT NOW DOGG
> *


YOUR WELCOME


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 22 2009, 09:28 PM~13662301
> *Damn Family Ties dont get no love on the flyer I see
> *


MY FAULT DOGG I KNOW YOU GUYS WILL SHOW UP DEEP LIKE ALLWAYS :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:biggrin: THANKS UCE


> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Apr 22 2009, 09:51 PM~13662612
> *YOUR WELCOME
> *


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 22 2009, 11:33 PM~13663578
> *MY FAULT DOGG I KNOW YOU GUYS WILL SHOW UP DEEP LIKE ALLWAYS :biggrin:
> YOU GUYS WERE ON THE LIST,THIS WAS THE PROMO  FLYER BEFORE SOME CHANGES WERE MADE  :biggrin: *


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 22 2009, 08:28 PM~13662301
> *Damn Family Ties dont get no love on the flyer I see
> *


he has a club on there that didnt have one car at the show, and forgot yours, calvin is a idiot, but im sure the retard didnt do it on purpuse :biggrin: , you guys were there deep last year, ill see you guys again in may :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 22 2009, 06:20 PM~13659867
> *oh yeah!!!
> *


 :twak: there now it all better, your on track now! :roflmao:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 22 2009, 09:28 PM~13662301
> *Damn Family Ties dont get no love on the flyer I see
> *


  
IT'S COO BRO,  WE ALL KNOW THAT YOUR CREW WILL BE THERE DOING THE THANG! 
AND BEEN COMEING TO IT EVERY YEAR! 
SHIT I CAME OVER AND ATE SOME OF YOUR GUYS FOOD SHIT WAS GOOD TOO! MUCH LOVE FAM, SEE YA UNDER THE SUN


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## chevyson13 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 6 2009, 12:09 AM~13493763
> *Thank You to PIGG for having this event we appreciate it, this has been the most street action Seattle sees all year. Cruising and free BBQ, its a great family event and I hope to see more out of towners come out.
> POST PICS FROM LAST YEAR
> *


i want to check this one out


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

:biggrin: Then will see you there right?


> _Originally posted by chevyson13_@Apr 23 2009, 01:34 PM~13668319
> *i want to check this one out
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 23 2009, 10:31 AM~13666548
> *he has a club on there that didnt have one car at the show, and forgot yours, calvin is a idiot, but im sure the retard didnt do it on purpuse :biggrin: , you guys were there deep last year, ill see you guys again in may :biggrin:
> *


FAT NERD THEY WERE ON THE LIST SO DONT GET IT TWISTED :machinegun: 
WE ALL KNOW THAT FAMILY TIES AINT TRIPPEN OFF OF BEING ON A FLYER SHIT THEY'LL ROLL THERE DEEP REGUARDLESS JUST LIKE THEY HAVE EVERY OTHER YEAR


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevyson13_@Apr 23 2009, 01:34 PM~13668319
> *i want to check this one out
> *


THE MORE FROM THE 509 THE BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyson13_@Apr 23 2009, 01:34 PM~13668319
> *i want to check this one out
> *


YOU SHOULD TONE LETS ROLL....


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 23 2009, 07:27 PM~13672447
> *FAT NERD THEY WERE ON THE LIST SO DONT GET IT TWISTED  :machinegun:
> WE ALL KNOW THAT FAMILY TIES AINT TRIPPEN OFF OF BEING ON A FLYER SHIT THEY'LL ROLL THERE DEEP REGUARDLESS JUST LIKE THEY HAVE EVERY OTHER YEAR
> *


my words are useless against me, fuckin lowrider FBI


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Its all gravity everyone knows F.T. does our best to represent the N.W. no matter what. See you guys out there


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 23 2009, 10:31 AM~13666548
> *he has a club on there that didnt have one car at the show, and forgot yours, calvin is a idiot, but im sure the retard didnt do it on purpuse :biggrin: , you guys were there deep last year, ill see you guys again in may :biggrin:
> *


that club with no car has been stoping by this event way b4 u and most of any yaktown guys came threw to support it.. every year i've rolled threw with something and beside the point me and joey r cooo ass fuck weather i show up solo or with a club!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i no i wouldn't b tripping over a name on a flayer!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 23 2009, 11:31 AM~13666548
> *he has a club on there that didnt have one car at the show, and forgot yours, calvin is a idiot, but im sure the retard didnt do it on purpuse :biggrin: , you guys were there deep last year, ill see you guys again in may :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: didnt want to say t myself cause i know ther would be :tears:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Apr 24 2009, 03:33 AM~13675146
> *that  club with no car has been stoping by this event way b4 u and most of any yaktown  guys came threw to support it.. every year i've rolled threw with something and beside the point me and joey r cooo ass fuck weather i show up solo or with a club!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i no i wouldn't b tripping over a name on a flayer!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


simmer down Seward Park og


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 23 2009, 08:46 PM~13673397
> *my words are useless against me, fuckin lowrider FBI
> *


i was asked by Calvin to edit my post were I talked about the pack of charcoal hot dogs he has on the back of his neck


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 23 2009, 10:31 AM~13666548
> *he has a club on there that didnt have one car at the show, and forgot yours, calvin is a idiot, but im sure the retard didnt do it on purpuse :biggrin: , you guys were there deep last year, ill see you guys again in may :biggrin:
> *


Come on man! They will have the Clown Car.... I mean Town Car reppin this year!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Apr 24 2009, 08:02 AM~13676717
> *Come on man! They will have the Clown Car.... I mean Town Car reppin this year!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wowzers


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

ITS ALL GOOD LETS GET BACK TO THE TOPIC,I HOPE THAT EVERYONE MAKES IT THAT CAN TRUST ME YOU WONT BE DISAPOINTED :nicoderm: AFTER ALL THIS IS WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 24 2009, 09:05 AM~13676745
> *ITS ALL GOOD LETS GET BACK TO THE TOPIC,I HOPE THAT EVERYONE MAKES IT THAT CAN TRUST ME YOU WONT BE DISAPOINTED  :nicoderm: AFTER ALL THIS IS WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT
> *


Its always been a good show with a even better turn out!  We wouldnt expect anything less this year!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 24 2009, 08:05 AM~13676745
> *ITS ALL GOOD LETS GET BACK TO THE TOPIC,I HOPE THAT EVERYONE MAKES IT THAT CAN TRUST ME YOU WONT BE DISAPOINTED  :nicoderm: AFTER ALL THIS IS WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT
> *


no one gives a fuck about a flyer, i was just making a point that your stupid. member that time you yelled out in the club, "lets see who can take home the fattest girl", and you won


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 24 2009, 09:11 AM~13676807
> *no one gives a fuck about a flyer, i was just making a point that your stupid. member that time you yelled out in the club, "lets see who can take home the fattest girl", and you won
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Thats fucked up! He went home with Big Tone and BJ


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 24 2009, 09:11 AM~13676807
> *no one gives a fuck about a flyer, i was just making a point that your stupid. member that time you yelled out in the club, "lets see who can take home the fattest girl", and you won
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WE ALL NO I DID'NT BEAT JOEY OUT 
:biggrin: DONT GET ME STARTED ELMER FUD


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz+Apr 24 2009, 08:15 AM~13676832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxoCD7-k0f8


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Apr 24 2009, 08:15 AM~13676832
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Thats fucked up! He went home with Big Tone and BJ
> *


Settle down TONS :0 :0 :0 even I wouldnt go there LOL


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Apr 24 2009, 08:57 AM~13677202
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxoCD7-k0f8
> *


lowrider FBI would be all over the bald one


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

hahahahhah

that video's club reminds me of HD Hot spurs back in the day...
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Apr 24 2009, 09:02 AM~13676717
> *Come on man! They will have the Clown Car.... I mean Town Car reppin this year!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


now now we don't wont to start talking shit.. i'm just leave at that......... :nosad:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 24 2009, 09:15 AM~13676834
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WE ALL NO I DID'NT BEAT JOEY OUT
> :biggrin: DONT GET ME STARTED ELMER FUD
> *


fuck u thats y u were trying to fight the finest 1... :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Apr 24 2009, 09:07 AM~13676769
> *Its always been a good show with a even better turn out!   We wouldnt expect anything less this year!
> *


and all thanks to pigg thats done it year after year.......... and if he was to c the bull shit about car clubs and flayers he would b like fuckit.......... he does it 4 the hood....


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> Come on man! They will have the Clown Car.... I mean Town Car reppin this year!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 22 2009, 06:52 PM~13660226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Apr 24 2009, 09:52 AM~13677814
> *fuck u thats y u were trying to fight the finest 1... :biggrin:
> *


the retard was trying to fight the finest one and fuck the ugliest, yellin im from 206, when he actually from Everett


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

damn it aint that serious im not really hurt our name aint on a flyer I was bullshittin around like everyone else do, my bad if anybody took it serious and got bent outta shape over it


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 24 2009, 09:53 PM~13683956
> *damn it aint that serious im not really hurt our name aint on a flyer I was bullshittin around like everyone else do, my bad if anybody took it serious and got bent outta shape over it
> *


Im so upset there only one thing you can do to make it up to me


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

U all need 2 be honest 2 him(not sayin any namds) about his car. That's NOT candy paint. The stripping looks like a lil kid did it.and the colors are horrable. And because nobody will tell him the truth,his head is all swollen up and he is hella cocky about his stock car with ugly paint and a half ass sterio that has no clarity. Its a rattle can! It sounds like a empty paint can. And the cheap ass spokes! Those are anadized, not candy! And they don't match anything on the car! My point to this rant, is just be hounest! Just my opinion.


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Apr 25 2009, 04:23 PM~13687893
> *U all need 2 be honest 2 him(not sayin any namds) about his car. That's NOT candy paint. The stripping looks like a lil kid did it.and the colors are horrable. And because nobody will tell him the truth,his head is all swollen up and he is hella cocky about his stock car with ugly paint and a half ass sterio that has no clarity. Its a rattle can! It sounds like a empty paint can. And the cheap ass spokes! Those are anadized, not candy! And they don't match anything on the car! My point to this rant, is just be hounest! Just my opinion.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

No beef. Just stating my opinion. Keep in mind that I never said any names. So u all are asuming somebody in ur mind. And that shows u that u arnt being honest. Cuz aperently I'm the only person that told my truth ful opinion. No beef. 
Just being honest


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

TTT  KEEP YOUR FUCKING DRAMA OFF THIS TOPIC EMERALDS AND RUBYS


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

:rofl: WOW!! Everybody was so quick to jump on the phone and call SOMEONE! For all you know Ian and myself could have gotten into some beef and he could of been talking bout ME! Its so funny that everyone thought they new who Ian was talking bout without even asking him first!


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 25 2009, 06:29 PM~13688551
> *TTT   KEEP YOUR FUCKING DRAMA OFF THIS TOPIC EMERALDS AND RUBYS
> *


Sorry bout the drama on your topic Junior!


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

That's what a was try'na say. 
Haha jr. I like that. Thats orignal. I give u props on that.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Apr 25 2009, 07:06 PM~13688798
> *Sorry bout the drama on your topic Junior!
> *


ITS ALL GOOD DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:biggrin: ITS ALL GOOD DOGG 


> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Apr 25 2009, 07:19 PM~13688888
> *That's what a was try'na say.
> Haha jr. I like that. Thats orignal. I give u props on that.
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Apr 25 2009, 03:23 PM~13687893
> *U all need 2 be honest 2 him(not sayin any namds) about his car. That's NOT candy paint. The stripping looks like a lil kid did it.and the colors are horrable. And because nobody will tell him the truth,his head is all swollen up and he is hella cocky about his stock car with ugly paint and a half ass sterio that has no clarity. Its a rattle can! It sounds like a empty paint can. And the cheap ass spokes! Those are anadized, not candy! And they don't match anything on the car! My point to this rant, is just be hounest! Just my opinion.
> *


In my opinion if u wanted to be honest you should have said this to HIM(and we all KNOW who your talking about weather you said his name or not  he should have beenthe 1st to know ) not on here for the world to see


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Apr 25 2009, 06:05 PM~13688790
> *:rofl: WOW!! Everybody was so quick to jump on the phone and call SOMEONE! For all you know Ian and myself could have gotten into some beef and he could of been talking bout ME! Its so funny that everyone thought they new who Ian was talking bout without even asking him first!
> *


Shit i been gone all day and my phone rining off the hook over this shit and LOL like i told Ian WE ALL KNEW EXACTLY WHO HE WAS TALKING ABOUT and is WASNT YOU


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 25 2009, 05:29 PM~13688551
> *TTT   KEEP YOUR FUCKING DRAMA OFF THIS TOPIC EMERALDS AND RUBYS
> *


I dont care who you are thats funny right there LOL


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

We have told him. But nobody else will tell him the truth. So now his head is all blown up and now ppl are coming to us sayin that he's talkin shit bout us about how he got a 10,000 dollar paint job.and our cars are garbage. It don't bother me that he's talkin shit. Its the fact that y,ll won't be honest and let him get cocky over nothen. I'm done with this. All I'm sayin is be honest. Period.
Tone u got a pm


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Apr 26 2009, 10:17 AM~13693155
> *We have told him. But nobody else will tell him the truth. So now his head is all blown up and now ppl are coming to us sayin that he's talkin shit bout us about how he got a 10,000 dollar paint job.and our cars are garbage. It don't bother me that he's talkin shit. Its the fact that y,ll won't be honest and let him get cocky over nothen. I'm done with this. All I'm sayin is be honest. Period.
> Tone u got a pm
> *


I told him how i fealt about his car and if he was talking shit you should have asked him and he built his car for him like you build yours for you if you dont like his or he dont like your or what ever who cares it dont make your car any nicer or worse its all in the eye of the be holder and he proud of his car like you are of yours the NW is to small to be knockong on ea other there plenty of cars out there that arent done to MY taste or My likeing which doesnt mean the are not NICE or BADD ASS cars but just because i dont care or like how they are done im not gunna knock the owner/builder ID RATHER TELL THE GUYS NICE CAR GOOD JOB WHICH IS BEING HONEST even if he hs a big head over his ride instead of pointing out flaws if any and or my dislikes on it  because im sure thet owner dont build the cars just so other people like them they buld them because its they car and they build them to there tatse and likes


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

TTT FOR THE TOPIC AT HAND....


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

so how was yak this weekend? :uh:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Apr 25 2009, 04:23 PM~13687893
> *U all need 2 be honest 2 him(not sayin any namds) about his car. That's NOT candy paint. The stripping looks like a lil kid did it.and the colors are horrable. And because nobody will tell him the truth,his head is all swollen up and he is hella cocky about his stock car with ugly paint and a half ass sterio that has no clarity. Its a rattle can! It sounds like a empty paint can. And the cheap ass spokes! Those are anadized, not candy! And they don't match anything on the car! My point to this rant, is just be hounest! Just my opinion.
> *


well if we all wont to start been chip foose of paint jobs and lowriding.. let me start by saying front wheel cars ain't lowriding homie.. flower patterns belong on my grandmas table top.. i don't no what the big hate on this person but let ur car do the talking and leave the flapping of the gum's of the net..... we all have different views on lowriding and i ain't here picking apart any1's ride. cause i'm by far the perfect lowrider.... anyways back to seward park.. it's like legions park but northwest style.. thanks pigg much love from ur homie...


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Apr 26 2009, 01:00 PM~13693727
> *so how was yak this weekend? :uh:
> *


it was good nice weather..


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

WELL SAID TONE AND JOEY NOW BACK TO THE TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Apr 26 2009, 01:18 PM~13693815
> *well if we all wont to start been chip foose of paint jobs and lowriding.. let me start by saying front wheel cars ain't lowriding homie.. flower patterns belong on my grandmas table top.. i don't no what the big hate on this person but let ur car do the talking and leave the flapping of the gum's of the net..... we all have different views on lowriding and i ain't here picking apart any1's ride. cause i'm by far the perfect lowrider.... anyways back to seward park.. it's like legions park but northwest style.. thanks pigg much love from ur homie...
> *


Haha. I haven't heard that one. And a lot of front wheel drives take trophys. The passion. Green ivy. All those nissan trucks on 13s. But whatever.
I'm done makin my point. And I understand u and tones point. But its whatever. I'm done talkin bout it. And if anybody got sumthus 2 say bout my car. Please tell me, I like constructive criticism.
And I nobody can realy hate on me cause I build my own cars(with a lil help here and there). I've even lended a hand on many of u guy's cars. I hope ya'll haven't forgot about that.

But this got out of hand and there is a obvious misunderstanding. So like lamar said "bellingham! Its going down".

Back to the show.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Apr 26 2009, 01:47 PM~13694253
> *Haha. I haven't heard that one. And a lot of front wheel drives take trophys. The passion. Green ivy. All those nissan trucks on 13s. But whatever.
> I'm done makin my point. And I understand u and tones point. But its whatever. I'm done talkin bout it. And if anybody got sumthus 2 say bout my car. Please tell me, I like constructive criticism.
> And I nobody can realy hate on me cause I build my own cars(with a lil help here and there). I've even lended a hand on many of u guy's cars. I hope ya'll haven't forgot about that.
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: arent nissan truck RWD :biggrin: TTT Seward Park best non show even in the NW


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 26 2009, 08:28 PM~13697457
> *:dunno:  :dunno: arent nissan truck RWD  :biggrin:  TTT Seward Park best non show even in the NW
> *


Haha yeah I had thought about that after I already posted it. But I was to lazy to change it. But u know what I meen. 

Is anybody goin to yak and cruzin back monday morning for the seward park show? Or are ppl coming back sunday night?
It would be dope to get everybody to cruz from yak to seattle all at once. Just an idea.....


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

THERE ISA A GROUP OF CATS TALKING BOUT THAT GOING FROM YAK UP THERE


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

WOW some of the shit said in the past few pages aint a good look. Maybe some of your guys' heads are getting to big and you should pause to tighten your games up... TTT FOR SEWARD PARK fuck the bullshit.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 27 2009, 10:28 PM~13711654
> *WOW some of the shit said in the past few pages aint a good look. Maybe some of your guys' heads are getting to big and you should pause to tighten your games up... TTT FOR SEWARD PARK fuck the bullshit.
> *


 :nicoderm: REAL SHIT RIGHT THERE DOGG


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

damn i miss a few day of lil and it all goes down :0


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 27 2009, 11:32 PM~13712357
> *damn i miss a few day of lil and it all goes down :0
> *


What's the word on the bezels?


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Apr 21 2009, 10:23 AM~13641582
> *PURO LOCOS WILL BE THERE!! :biggrin:
> *



uce portland will support.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

GOOD TO SEE SOME OUT OF STATE SUPPORT


> _Originally posted by icebox_@Apr 28 2009, 06:54 PM~13720813
> *uce portland  will support.
> *


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Apr 28 2009, 06:54 PM~13720813
> *uce portland  will support.
> *


u knooooooow :biggrin: 
UCE TRI CITIES WILL....


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253+Apr 28 2009, 03:28 PM~13719283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 29 2009, 12:43 PM~13730696
> *:0
> *


What's that meen?


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Apr 29 2009, 04:27 PM~13733711
> *What's that meen?
> *


that your fat


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Apr 25 2009, 05:23 PM~13687893
> *U all need 2 be honest 2 him(not sayin any namds) about his car. That's NOT candy paint. The stripping looks like a lil kid did it.and the colors are horrable. And because nobody will tell him the truth,his head is all swollen up and he is hella cocky about his stock car with ugly paint and a half ass sterio that has no clarity. Its a rattle can! It sounds like a empty paint can. And the cheap ass spokes! Those are anadized, not candy! And they don't match anything on the car! My point to this rant, is just be hounest! Just my opinion.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

ttt for a badd ass event


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

Cant wait to roll out! See ya'll there. And what happened to you big nick? Had my shit all wrapped up & jaime' was waitin to see your chrome out in toppenish?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

been busy packing and shipping all kinds of shit, I can come by Monday


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

BUMP....


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

it started here. and im finishing it here. i would like to Apologize for my comments. a few things were said to me and things got out of control and i was pushed over the edge. i sat down with that person and we had a long & deep conversation about what happen, what was said, and Why it was said. it was MOSTLY a big missunderstanding. me and that person made amends and i would like to apologize to anyone else that took offence to the comments.
no hard feelings.
lets stop this fighting and lets ride this summer. 

TTT for the show. lets make this the biggest show seward park has ever seen.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 3 2009, 06:45 AM~13769625
> *it started here. and im finishing it here. i would like to Apologize for my comments. a few things were said to me and things got out of control and i was pushed over the edge. i sat down with that person and we had a long & deep conversation about what happen, what was said, and Why it was said. it was MOSTLY a big missunderstanding. me and that person made amends and i would like to apologize to anyone else that took offence to the comments.
> no hard feelings.
> lets stop this fighting and lets ride this summer.
> ...


GOOD DEAL HOMIE :nicoderm:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

BUMP.................. :biggrin:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

TtT


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 3 2009, 05:45 AM~13769625
> *it started here. and im finishing it here. i would like to Apologize for my comments. a few things were said to me and things got out of control and i was pushed over the edge. i sat down with that person and we had a long & deep conversation about what happen, what was said, and Why it was said. it was MOSTLY a big missunderstanding. me and that person made amends and i would like to apologize to anyone else that took offence to the comments.
> no hard feelings.
> lets stop this fighting and lets ride this summer.
> ...


I heard u all *KISSED* and made up pics coming soon  LOL


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 4 2009, 04:46 PM~13783003
> *I heard u all KISSED and made up pics coming soon  LOL
> *


 :h5:








:nicoderm:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 4 2009, 07:46 PM~13785005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@May 4 2009, 05:59 PM~13784359
> *:h5:
> 
> 
> ...


Aint that sweet


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@May 4 2009, 06:59 PM~13784359
> *:h5:
> 
> 
> ...


thats whats up,,,,,,,,,,,, what up diamondznpearlz.. we all 1 big ass family united by lowriding...


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 5 2009, 02:30 AM~13788575
> *thats whats up,,,,,,,,,,,, what up diamondznpearlz.. we all 1 big ass family united by lowriding...
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 5 2009, 02:30 AM~13788575
> *thats whats up,,,,,,,,,,,, what up diamondznpearlz.. we all 1 big ass family united by lowriding...
> *


And by the All You Can Eat Buffet! :rofl: Us fat kids gotta stick together! :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@May 5 2009, 11:01 AM~13791550
> *And by the All You Can Eat Buffet! :rofl: Us fat kids gotta stick together! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

Its not fat kids anymore, its festivaly plump!!! hahahahahah


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

I never said anybodys name. I was talking about greg. He's the fat ass I was talking about hahaha lol


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 6 2009, 08:38 PM~13809834
> *I never said anybodys name. I was talking about greg. He's the fat ass I was talking about hahaha lol
> *


 :0 Your an ASS HOLE! :0


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 6 2009, 08:38 PM~13809834
> *I never said anybodys name. I was talking about Kerrie. She's the fat ass I was talking about hahaha lol
> *


FIXED!! :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

Hahahahaha! That's not my girl. You seen my new girl. And you know she's hot. Don't even try to lie about it.


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

bump bump bump *TTT*


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 6 2009, 08:49 PM~13809995
> *Hahahahaha! That's not my girl. You seen my new girl. And you know she's hot. Don't even try to lie about it.
> *


what u got a new girl.......... what ..... but ya we is fluffy but not u caddy kid.. u got to caught up....... :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@May 6 2009, 09:01 PM~13810183
> *bump bump bump TTT
> *


what up................ :wave:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 6 2009, 10:28 PM~13811056
> *what u got a new girl.......... what ..... but ya we is fluffy but not u caddy kid.. u got to caught up....... :biggrin:
> *


Instead he likes his women extra fluffy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## browneyes206 (Aug 26, 2008)

May 25th  I may just have to come through and check this out


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by browneyes206_@May 7 2009, 03:41 PM~13818947
> *May 25th  I'm GUNNA have to come through and check this out
> *


Fixed that for you :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by browneyes206_@May 7 2009, 04:41 PM~13818947
> *May 25th  I may just have to come through and check this out
> *


PLEASE DO, I LIKE THE PICS U TOOK WITH MY FORMER CLUB, I NEED SOME PICS WITH U


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@May 7 2009, 11:06 AM~13815466
> *Instead he likes his women extra fluffy!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by browneyes206_@May 7 2009, 04:41 PM~13818947
> *May 25th  I may just have to come through and check this out
> *


i need new 1's with my ride..


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 7 2009, 09:10 PM~13821680
> *:roflmao:  :0  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: Hey you never called me back today?


----------



## browneyes206 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok soo ... IM GUNNA HAVE TO COME CHECK THIS OUT..  see you all there :angel:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by browneyes206_@May 8 2009, 09:35 AM~13826609
> *Ok  soo ... IM GUNNA HAVE TO COME CHECK THIS OUT..    see you all there :angel:
> *


post a bigger pic of your avatar


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

GOOD LUCK ON YOUR SHOW FROM CONSAFOS SO CAL


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 8 2009, 11:15 AM~13826993
> *post a bigger pic of your avatar
> *



just go look at her myspace


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 8 2009, 05:47 PM~13830755
> *just go look at her myspace
> *


already did!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 8 2009, 04:53 PM~13830803
> *already did!! :biggrin:
> *


So your telling us you beat off AGAIN today


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 8 2009, 11:31 AM~13827151
> *GOOD LUCK ON YOUR SHOW FROM CONSAFOS SO CAL
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

LOWCOS GONNA BE THERE BOTH CHAPTERS


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 8 2009, 07:51 PM~13831808
> *LOWCOS GONNA BE THERE BOTH CHAPTERS
> *


 :thumbsup: GOOD TO HERE WE HAVE A PRE-PARTY AT THE STARBAR IN PIONEER SQUARE AND A AFTER PARTY AT A DIFFERENT CLUB IN PIONEER SQUARE CALLED CONTOUR


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

VENDORS??


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

VENDORS??


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 9 2009, 06:52 AM~13835073
> *VENDORS??
> *


im selling cadillac tee shirts (1) for $10 and (2) for $15 :biggrin: jk


----------



## browneyes206 (Aug 26, 2008)

Here ya go  I dont know how to make it bigger on my avator but its bigger here


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by browneyes206_@May 9 2009, 04:24 PM~13838620
> *Here ya go  I dont know how to make it bigger on my avator but its bigger here
> 
> 
> ...


You just made ever guy looking at this pic BIGGER LOL


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by browneyes206+May 9 2009, 05:24 PM~13838620-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

OK WE WILL HAVE A SPOT, WERE YOU CAN HIT THE SWICH AND SHOW OFF YOUR CAR FOR FUN!
:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by browneyes206_@May 9 2009, 04:24 PM~13838620
> *Here ya go  I dont know how to make it bigger on my avator but its bigger here
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 9 2009, 11:11 PM~13841311
> *lookin good
> *


HELL YEA..X2


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

x3-500 :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 9 2009, 06:50 AM~13835070
> *VENDORS??
> *


NO VENDORS, THIS AN'T NO MONEY MAKEING SHOW AND SHINE, IT'S FOR ALL THE CAR LOVEING FOLKS, WHO JUST LIKES TO BE AROUND PEPS WHO LOVE THE SPORT, AND PEPS WHO LOVE TO SEE THE CARS IN THE NW. SO ALL THE FOOD AND FUN IS FREE!!! DONATIONS ARE COOL! :biggrin: 

VENDORS ARE WELCOME TO COME WITH FREE STUFF! :biggrin: 








NORTHWEST THE BEST


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

new flyer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

:0


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAGDECIMO (Apr 10, 2007)

We can't wait to bring the Fam and the granddaughter.


----------



## SAGDECIMO (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAGDECIMO_@May 13 2009, 08:37 AM~13872508
> *
> *


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

she's hot......


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

my favorite........ :thumbsup:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

u like them haaaaa fat boy........... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 13 2009, 10:22 AM~13873922
> *u like them haaaaa fat boy........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Why are you asking yourself a question????????????????? LOL


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by browneyes206_@May 9 2009, 04:24 PM~13838620
> *Here ya go  I dont know how to make it bigger on my avator but its bigger here
> 
> 
> ...



wanna hear my get rich quick scheme?


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 13 2009, 06:47 PM~13878206
> *Why are you asking yourself a question????????????????? LOL
> *


y u respond!!!!!!!! :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 13 2009, 10:36 PM~13881942
> *y u respond!!!!!!!! :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


I was just asking you a why you was talking to yourself i was hoping all them paint fumes wasnt getting to you  :biggrin: F B F


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 15 2009, 07:48 PM~13900958
> *
> *


  SUP FOOLIO


----------



## SAGDECIMO (Apr 10, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry13903113


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 16 2009, 12:22 AM~13903146
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry13903113
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 17 2009, 09:42 PM~13916393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

the most anticipated big body from LIL is hoping to be there.............


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

What it do NW riders!!!! I hope I'm able to make it, looks like its about to be on!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 11 2009, 08:52 PM~13858055
> *new flyer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 22 2009, 06:52 PM~13660226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAGDECIMO (Apr 10, 2007)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

DONT FORGET TO TAKE PICS SO WE CAN WHATS UP OUT THERE CONSAFOS SO CAL :420:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 19 2009, 09:08 AM~13932661
> *DONT FORGET TO TAKE PICS    SO WE CAN WHATS UP OUT THERE CONSAFOS SO CAL  :420:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

SEWARD PARK 5898 LAKE WASHINGTON BLVD S. SEATTLE,WA/PRE-PARTY STARBAR 309 1ST AVE S. SEATTLE WA


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

Wussup riders..im back man..been missin for a minute cause i gotta get that money right..ill see everyone at seward park monday..by the way, wussup with the starbar club..anyone bringin their car there on sunday? and wussup with parking, all lowriders get to park in the front of the club? haha ..be easy homie


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaCdOuT_@May 19 2009, 11:34 AM~13934386
> *Wussup riders..im back man..been missin for a minute cause i gotta get that money right..ill see everyone at seward park monday..by the way, wussup with the starbar club..anyone bringin their car there on sunday? and wussup with parking, all lowriders get to park in the front of the club? haha ..be easy homie
> *


YOU ARE CORRECT ALL LOWRIDERS DO GET TO PARK IN FRONT OF THE STARBAR FIRST COME FIRST SERVE :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

WHATS GOOD JUNIOR


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

IT'S ABOUT TO GO DOWN IN SEA TOWN!


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

anyone from tacoma wanna cruise to seward park on monday?..let me know wussup homies


----------



## browneyes206 (Aug 26, 2008)

any booths? I MIGHT like to bring along my posters and calendars to autograph for free  donations would always be welcome though! If not, I'll just bring myself and a few friends to check it out


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by browneyes206_@May 20 2009, 03:43 PM~13949238
> *any booths? I MIGHT like to bring along my posters and calendars to autograph for free  donations would always be welcome though! If not, I'll just bring myself and a few friends to check it out
> *


DAMM THAT MAKES ME WANT TO FLY OUT THERE FROM SO CAL :420: CONSAFOS


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by browneyes206_@May 20 2009, 02:43 PM~13949238
> *any booths? I MIGHT like to bring along my posters and calendars to autograph for free  donations would always be welcome though! If not, I'll just bring myself and a few friends to check it out
> *


call 206-679-7444 for info on the booths :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Jr you are officially king of smiley faces :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 20 2009, 08:34 PM~13952569
> *Jr you are officially king of smiley faces :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I agree! jr the smile bugg


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 20 2009, 08:34 PM~13952569
> *Jr you are officially king of smiley faces :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@May 20 2009, 09:37 PM~13953422
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I agree!  jr the smile bugg
> *


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by browneyes206_@May 20 2009, 02:43 PM~13949238
> *any booths? I MIGHT like to bring along my posters and calendars to autograph for free  donations would always be welcome though! If not, I'll just bring myself and a few friends to check it out
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by browneyes206_@May 20 2009, 02:43 PM~13949238
> *any booths? I MIGHT like to bring along my posters and calendars to autograph for free  donations would always be welcome though! If not, I'll just bring myself and a few friends to check it out
> *


i just have to go now............ i need a calendar fuck it and a poster... :biggrin:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

I just have to get a booth :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 20 2009, 09:09 PM~13953806
> *i just have to go now............ i need a calendar fuck it and a poster...  :biggrin:
> *


WTF you better be there fool


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Im sure most of us know how to get there but for those who dont or wannt print this or foward for they frineds here u go
Seward Park Directions

Address: 5902 Lake Washington Blvd S
Seward Park Information: (206)684-4396 

< Seward Park
< Seward Park & Audubon Center

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Click to skip down to:
By Bus | By Car 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BY BUS
> Plan a trip to Seward Park 

Trip Planner brought to you by King County Metro Transit 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

( RETURN TO TOP ) 
BY CAR
I-5 Southbound 

Take the W SEATTLE BR/COLUMBIAN WAY exit- exit number 163A. 
Keep LEFT at the fork in the ramp. 
Merge onto COLUMBIAN WAY S. 
Turn SLIGHT RIGHT onto 15TH AVE S. 
Turn SLIGHT LEFT onto S COLUMBIAN WAY. 
Turn SLIGHT RIGHT onto S ALASKA ST. 
Turn RIGHT onto RAINIER AVE S/WA-167. 
Turn LEFT onto S ORCAS ST. 
S ORCAS ST becomes LAKE WASHINGTON BLVD S. 0.14 miles 
I-5 Northbound 

Take the SWIFT AVE. exit- exit number 161- towards ALBRO PLACE. 
Turn RIGHT onto SWIFT AVE S. 
Turn LEFT onto S EDDY ST. 
Turn LEFT onto BEACON AVE S. 
Turn RIGHT onto S ORCAS ST. 
S ORCAS ST becomes LAKE WASHINGTON BLVD S. 0.14 miles


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

Can't wait already this Monday


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@May 21 2009, 11:04 AM~13958215
> *Can't wait already this Monday
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin: im ready


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 22 2009, 03:33 PM~13972486
> *:biggrin: im ready
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 21 2009, 09:09 AM~13957642
> *
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



so wait what bus do I catch??


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

have fun fellas


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 22 2009, 06:32 PM~13973833
> *so wait what bus do I catch??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 22 2009, 05:32 PM~13973833
> *so wait what bus do I catch??
> *


Ask vengence


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

just waitin for that one!!!lol


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

DAMN I GOTTA WORK LAST MINUTE, GIONNA MISS THIS ONE
HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GREAT TIME :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 23 2009, 09:08 AM~13977779
> *DAMN I GOTTA WORK LAST MINUTE, GIONNA MISS THIS ONE
> HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GREAT TIME :biggrin:
> *


You better be jokeing


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 23 2009, 09:08 AM~13977779
> *DAMN I GOTTA WORK LAST MINUTE, GIONNA MISS THIS ONE
> HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GREAT TIME :biggrin:
> *



sounds just like Vierngence ! :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## browneyes206 (Aug 26, 2008)

Just spoke with the guy about the booths, there really arent any so im gonna try and find a small table and just set up wherever I can find a space to give away my autographed posters and calendars.. if I go


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+May 23 2009, 10:58 AM~13978095-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELL NO I HAVE A LOLO


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by browneyes206_@May 23 2009, 02:18 PM~13979278
> *Just spoke with the guy about the booths, there really arent any so im gonna try and find a small table and just set up wherever I can find a space to give away my autographed posters and calendars.. if I go
> *


DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!! IM GONNA MISS OUT COME TO MOSES LAKE


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 23 2009, 02:30 PM~13979686
> * IM SERIOUS!!!
> HELL NO I HAVE A LOLO
> *


Send ur scrilla with james or ruffclit then will you


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 23 2009, 06:22 PM~13980494
> *Send ur scrilla with james or ruffclit then will you
> *


FO SHO BRO


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by browneyes206_@May 23 2009, 02:18 PM~13979278
> *Just spoke with the guy about the booths, there really arent any so im gonna try and find a small table and just set up wherever I can find a space to give away my autographed posters and calendars.. if I go
> *



U CAN SET UP NEXT TO US


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 23 2009, 08:05 PM~13980976
> *U CAN SET UP NEXT TO US
> *


WHAT A NICE GUY


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

I HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL AT THE STARBAR TONIGHT FOR THE PRE PARTY :biggrin:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

SEE YA'LL THERE MY NINJAS :thumbsup:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 23 2009, 06:22 PM~13980494
> *Send ur scrilla with james or ruffclit then will you
> *


 :machinegun: :guns: :machinegun: :guns: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## lowlyfe1964 (May 22, 2009)

is there a show at starbar? what time? where's it at?


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 24 2009, 09:57 AM~13983633
> *I HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL AT THE STARBAR TONIGHT FOR THE PRE PARTY  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: We will be there! :biggrin: Caddy Kid said bring on the fat bitches!! :rofl:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@May 24 2009, 12:26 PM~13984267
> *:biggrin: We will be there!  :biggrin: Caddy Kid said bring on the fat bitches!! :rofl:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxoCD7-k0f8


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 23 2009, 06:22 PM~13980494
> *Send ur scrilla with james or ruffclit then will you
> *


done..............

PIC SENT HOMMIE


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

game day!!!


----------



## lowlou (Mar 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

tranny died last night on the way home, damnit :angry:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Heres some pics from todays show, sorry couldnt get all the cars, but did get some nice shots, of bumpers and some other BUMPERS :cheesy: 



































































































what would a car show be without some BACKBUMPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

cant see much


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Sorry page 2 only allowed so many images......


















































You queers, thats not a lowrider. What up LEGACY....gotcha











































































Good show pics and NICE SHIRTS!!!










And then someone had to fuck the show up and end things. Maybe we should call ourselves hotrods. Their shows dont get messed with :angry:  :uh:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

nice pics, it was fun!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS AND OUT OF TOWNERS THAT ATTENDED :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

that was a blast good seeing everyone


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 25 2009, 05:58 PM~13995981
> *THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS AND OUT OF TOWNERS THAT ATTENDED  :nicoderm:  :h5:
> *


i'll never miss this one again,...great time kick'n it with all riders  !!!!!


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

great show uffin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THANKS FOR HAVIN US OUT THERE BRO. WE ALWAYS HAVE A GOOD TIME AT YOUR FUNCTION.


----------



## browneyes206 (Aug 26, 2008)

Really great show, it was nice meeting some of you


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

Had a great time!!! Perfect day for this event. Couldnt believe how many cars and peeps showed up for this.


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

no more pics? any pics from Alki?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 25 2009, 07:09 PM~13995387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who painted this bu??


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

OK THE SHOW WAS GOOD !
THE POE POE WAS THE ONLY ONE WITH BEFF.
OK, THEY SAY 1 TIMES READS ALL ARE POST, SO READ THIS! KISS MY ASS WE JUST WANT TO ROLL THE STEETS WITHOUT YOU MOTHER FUCKERS SWEATING USE WE ALL LUGIT, BUT YOU GUS JUST HATE TO SEE US WITH CAR YOU WISH YOU HAD! 
GO BUST NUT ON THOSS DUM ASS HOT RODS & THEM DUM ASS BIKES YOU GUS RIDE! LOL


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@May 26 2009, 04:44 PM~14005405
> *OK THE SHOW WAS GOOD !
> THE POE POE WAS THE ONLY ONE WITH BEFF.
> OK, THEY SAY 1 TIMES READS ALL ARE POST, SO READ THIS! KISS MY ASS WE JUST WANT TO ROLL THE STEETS WITHOUT YOU MOTHER FUCKERS SWEATING USE WE ALL LUGIT, BUT YOU GUS JUST HATE TO SEE US WITH CAR YOU WISH YOU HAD!
> ...


those boys wasn't even looking our way! guess it would be hard to get backup to you with traffic so thick :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

:biggrin: HE JUST GOT MAD HE HAD TO WALK THRU THE WOODS TO GET TRAFFIC GOING, THAT WHEN HE CALLED BACK UP FOR NOTHING!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

you think those boys would be thankful to get paid to go to the carshow huh?? I can think of a whole lot less desirable work to do on memorial day!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@May 26 2009, 06:44 PM~14005405
> *OK THE SHOW WAS GOOD !
> THE POE POE WAS THE ONLY ONE WITH BEFF.
> OK, THEY SAY 1 TIMES READS ALL ARE POST, SO READ THIS! KISS MY ASS WE JUST WANT TO ROLL THE STEETS WITHOUT YOU MOTHER FUCKERS SWEATING USE WE ALL LUGIT, BUT YOU GUS JUST HATE TO SEE US WITH CAR YOU WISH YOU HAD!
> ...


was there a hop or just so good cruis'n?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 26 2009, 06:31 PM~14006641
> *you think those boys would be thankful to get paid to go to the carshow huh?? I can think of a whole lot less desirable work to do on memorial day!
> *


that mothafucka looked like the bad cop from terminator


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 25 2009, 07:09 PM~13995387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


james said he 3 wheels so much he put in a camera up front :0


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 26 2009, 11:41 PM~14010674
> *that mothafucka looked like the bad cop from terminator
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

no more pics
:uh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ima get the pics we took up really fast..


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 27 2009, 12:52 AM~14010734
> *james said he 3 wheels so much he put in a camera up front  :0
> *


Damn thats hella clever :cheesy: Sounds like all he needs now is a wide angle camera in the back for the poe poe!


----------



## lowlou (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## lowlou (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## lowlou (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

:biggrin: nice pics


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

luv the 58


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 26 2009, 05:25 PM~14005263
> *Who painted this bu??
> *


A guy named Jon and my bro in law at a place called Hot Rod fabrications i think it was.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@May 27 2009, 10:58 PM~14022484
> *A guy named Jon and my bro in law at a place called Hot Rod fabrications i think it was.
> *


Price range??


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 28 2009, 11:32 PM~14033968
> *Price range??
> *


???


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

DOING IT ALL AGAIN LABOR DAY WEEKEND :yes:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

My OG's look good on my boys cadi!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i got more,i just have to load em in my photobucket first.


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 30 2009, 08:22 AM~14045558
> *i got more,i just have to load em in my photobucket first.
> *


where the rest of those pics at?

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 31 2009, 12:35 AM~14051200
> *where the rest of those pics at?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


wheres yours? :biggrin:


----------



## lowlou (Mar 9, 2007)

:biggrin: nice pics


----------



## MR.Towne (Sep 26, 2006)

That Red cadi iz nice did it use to be CJ's back in tha Day. He builds nice loloz out of Tacoma


----------



## lgbnaf7 (Apr 16, 2004)

Has anyone seen a brown and orange it looks like Candy Painted Box Chevy rolling around Seattle on I think some 24's. I am trying to find out who painted it for him.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.Towne_@Jun 1 2009, 03:45 PM~14064471
> *That Red cadi iz nice did it use to be CJ's back in tha Day. He builds  nice loloz out of Tacoma
> *


no it wasnt CJ's.... bought and build by Royal Image member Eric VP of the tacoma chapter


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Damn, I've seen pics of everyones ride BUT mine :biggrin: Guess I better put more work in on the Monte, in the mean time I'll post a pics just cuz I was there, well as soon as I find the damn camera.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol ttt


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)

hey vengence, any more pictures


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

gotta reload em into my photobucket,as soon as i do they all goin in here for yall..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

great pix!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 8 2009, 04:47 PM~14129586
> *gotta reload em into my photobucket,as soon as i do they all goin in here for yall..
> *


how long it takes to reload?


----------

